

A different way to pay tuition - dchmiel
http://www.businessweek.com/bschools/blogs/mba_admissions/archives/2012/01/paying_for_college_delaying_the_inevitable.html

======
padwiki
It's interesting that the UC administrators think that the "paying for" is the
part that needs to be addressed, not the base cost to begin with.

